# XAMPP: Apache deaktivieren



## Jerry11 (18. Januar 2012)

Wie kann man den Apache Ausschalten frage ich mich kannst du mir das erklären?

Bitte


----------



## sheel (18. Januar 2012)

Hi und Willkommen bei tutorials.de,

bitte keine alten Themen ausgraben, sondern ein Eigenes aufmachen.
Ich habs mal abgetrennt.

Zum Problem:
Warum willst du bei XAMPP Apache ausschalten?
Der HTTP-Server ist der Kern des Ganzen...
natürlich kann man PHP/MySQL auch so gebrauchen, aber ob dann XAMPP so sinnvoll ist?
Was soll das am Ende denn werden?


----------



## Dr Dau (19. Januar 2012)

Hallo!

Wichtig wäre es auch zu wissen auf welchem Betriebssystem XAMPP läuft.
Läuft Apache ohne dass Du ihn selbst gestartet hast?

Gruss Dr Dau


----------

